# How Many Posts On AHB Do You Need To Win a Brew Comp



## punkin (5/11/13)

Been reading all the State and National brew comp threads lately and i have taken note of all the absolute brewing champs that have just a couple or thirty or a hundred posts here. Many seem to be long term members.

I often wonder when reading these things, about the reasoning behind all that. Are these the people that read books and read posts where applicable and take that information away and chew on it and apply it and see what happens?

Obviously. 

But they on the whole, seem to be the ones who don't engage in the day to day banter or the back and forth discussions on the site.

I often wonder on that and wonder if anyone else has thoughts on it. If nothing else, it's a very stark reminder to newbies that a high post count has nothing to do with quality of advice, but taken further it could come down to the opposite. :blink:


----------



## fcmcg (5/11/13)

Well Punkin they often say empty vessels make the most noise lol
I know that AHB has changed in terms of the posters , massively , since I first joined and I know that the forum has lost some really good brewers and posters ( Butters, Fourstar,Thirstyboy to name but a few) who were knowledgeable and had some runs in the board..Does post count equal medals ? I don't think so but I do think that there is a level of knowledge that is acquired and maybe just maybe some members move on when the site can no longer provide what it used to for them...
I for one am stuck between hating endless airlock questions and knowing this is a forum where people shouldn't just be told to research but we need them to engage to keep the dialogue flowing...also a bit over newbies who wanna reinvent the wheel but then I guess without that , we would never have gotten BIAB...
Anyhooo..think I went a bit ot lol
Ferg


----------



## WarmBeer (5/11/13)

There are some people who placed at AABC with several thousand posts.

There are some people who placed at AABC who have never joined the forum.

So, the answer to your question is somewhere in that range.

Correlation =/= causality.


----------



## GalBrew (5/11/13)

I tend to agree with you Ferg. I also am tired of the endless newbie questions, many of which could be answered if the question poster had done any level of research or maybe even read a book or two before brewing their first batch. It is interesting though that you rarely see any mention from the top comp brewers around here. Guess if shows you don't need to waste your time arguing the merits of yeast rehydration or 'experimenting' to show things that have been known for decades to brew top beers.


----------



## GalBrew (5/11/13)

WarmBeer said:


> There are some people who placed at AABC with several thousand posts.
> 
> There are some people who placed at AABC who have never joined the forum.
> 
> ...


Would be interesting to see the numbers though.


----------



## mje1980 (5/11/13)

Yeah noobs should be ******* shot like the dogs they are. How dare they?


----------



## JDW81 (5/11/13)

GalBrew said:


> I also am tired of the endless newbie questions, many of which could be answered if the question poster had done any level of research or maybe even read a book or two before


 :icon_offtopic: I tend to be a little more sympathetic to newbie questions. I remember not knowing much, and reading a lot of resources before I started, but still being unsure of what I was doing. I think people are more often after reassurance than easy information. My view is if you're happy to answer their questions then do, if you're not, don't give them a spray for not searching, just ignore the thread.

JD.


----------



## GalBrew (5/11/13)

Look, I remember being a noob. You are all free to look at the noob questions I asked. I just think it would be nice to at least make a token effort to learn on your own (with all things in life, just not brewing). You can tell from a lot of the questions asked that this has not happened. I just don't understand how some noobs think they will be able to brew good beer without doing a lot of research into how it all works. That's the last you'll hear from me on the topic.


----------



## Not For Horses (5/11/13)

I'd have to agree and disagree with GalBrew at the same time. It is very to easy to use Google.
On the other hand, your degrading of 'experimenting to show things that have been known for years' I disagree with.
Experimentation is the father of invention. Without it we wouldn't have BIAB or No Chill or even beer for that matter. For a very long time herbs were used to bitter beer. Then along came hops. That was an experiment.
Dark roasted malts lead to bitterness, dryness and astringency. Then there was de husked black malt and black wheat. Now we all enjoy a good black IPA.
I must agree that there are some (quite a lot even) 'experiments' on here that are incredibly futile, but if it helps to get people thinking or even give someone a better understanding of a portion of a process, is that really such a bad thing?
No one is making you read any of this.

Sorry for continuing the off topic-ness.


----------



## djar007 (5/11/13)

Its a non sequiter. Post count means nothing as you could have posted 2000 pictures in the funny photos thread. Or all things bread or chilli. Or a thread about post counts.


----------



## GalBrew (5/11/13)

Sorry for breaking my last statement. But from my perspective (and I am a research scientist) a true experiment should test a hypothesis relating something that is not currently known. The first beer brewed with hops instead of herbs or the first BIAB are examples of this, which have extended our knowledge in the field. Any 'experiment' that can be answered by reading a reference text or even god forbid a google search (results may vary) is not actually experimenting, the info is already out there.

The only caveat I put on that is if you are experimenting with your particular brewing system to determine how best to use it. It's a very niche experiment, but very useful nonetheless.


----------



## punkin (5/11/13)

I'm only going off the results published in the state comps and nationals and the winners/placegetters who have acknowledged in those threads this year.
Seems to be a very high rate of people with low post counts. It's just interesting is all.

I am, of course, aware that there are plenty of people who enter comps who don't surf this site.

As far as those complaining about people asking repetitive basic questions, although having no bearing on the subject at hand, sounds like recreational outrage. Just avoiding those threads and indeed the whole New to Brewing section works well enough.


----------



## Alex.Tas (5/11/13)

Everyone get off your high horse, help people out. Everyone was new once. 
Here is an analogy: When you go to school, university, tech or whatever, you read from books, journals etc. That's a good place to start, so in the case we have here, people should do some basic reading to help them understand the basics of brewing.
However, once you read those books, journals etc you may type up a report and get it graded by your teacher. they provide feedback, this feedback affirms what you think you have learnt, and helps you understand the topic.
Also working in groups at school helps you discuss the subject matter so that you can get a better understanding. 
So its this feedback which helps you actually learn, rather than whats written in a book, because lets face it, anyone can write a book or post on the internet.

Have you ever, when studying found that explaining how something works to somebody else (they don't even need to know what you are talking about) helps you get a better understanding yourself? I think it is why people find forums in general so helpful. They can discuss things, rather than try to read it all form a book. 
Engaged learning people. It works.

Also, reading through all the info here and in books, can lead to too many conflicting opinions. you probably all know about certain topics where opinion is so divided that its hard to make an informed decision either way. All this leads to confusing people - myself included. people often just want assurance that what they are doing isn't gonna stuff their beer.

So the moral of my rant? Help people out, if you think that they aren't worthy of your time, then don't bother, but remember you aren't helping them. Smile your smug smile and pat yourself on the back about being the best brewer in the world.


----------



## fcmcg (5/11/13)

Everyone read what I said..I never said I hate newbies...all I said was that I was over endless airlock questions and "newbies trying to reinvent the wheel" but then with our people trying to reinvent the wheel , we would never have BIAB 
More importantly I should have said that post count has nothing to so with medal count..certainly it doesn't ..if it did , some of the most prolific posters would have more medals than the usual suspects that win (whoose beer is better than their post count ...)


----------



## fcmcg (5/11/13)

Everyone read what I said..I never said I hate newbies...all I said was that I was over endless airlock questions and "newbies trying to reinvent the wheel" but then with our people trying to reinvent the wheel , we would never have BIAB 
More importantly I should have said that post count has nothing to so with medal count..certainly it doesn't ..if it did , some of the most prolific posters would have more medals than the usual suspects that win (whoose beer is better than their post count ...)


----------



## DU99 (5/11/13)

people come to this forum to seek assistance,but they get here they have site,what do i do next,search engines are not to most friendly of things(depends on set it up)if they get lucky they have to read every article that the search gives them.but on the hand(by search) no articles..they ask a question.even if it's dumb and other's can find the post.this site is good at what it does help people..and as a few have said some can win without even coming here


----------



## BeerNess (5/11/13)

For the past.... however long... most of the incredible golden knowledge posted on this forum has been "lost" on the inaccessible wiki pages, so even if someone does search for an answer the links they find are dead!


----------



## punkin (5/11/13)

Even though this thread is not about that.


----------



## Camo6 (5/11/13)

BeerNess said:


> For the past.... however long... most of the incredible golden knowledge posted on this forum has been "lost" on the inaccessible wiki pages, so even if someone does search for an answer the links they find are dead!


Not to worry BeerNess, Dane's on top of it.


----------



## Yob (5/11/13)

What Id like to know is if Dane is still about assisting or he's taken the $$ and run... He_ 'said' _he was going to help with _issues_...

true to form it_* is*_ going along on his time frame by the seems of it


----------



## tavas (5/11/13)

Perhaps those that can - brew, and those that can't - post...


----------



## brettprevans (5/11/13)

Punkin just tap out the morphine drip rather rather stir shit on here bro. Hmmmm morphine. Stupid buggers once let me tap it out then reset it cause I was goint to have to stand and shit for xrays and it would hurt like hell. They didnt think about the fact that all that morphine would make it slightly hard for me to stand. Or do anything other than become a veggie.


----------



## Pickaxe (5/11/13)

Im not winning any! but making better beer because better brewers suffer my questions, help me out. This forum is full out helpful responsive people. Yeah, the newbie thing gets tired but it's the first question on a massive learning curve that this site exponentially increases and aids. 
Dont open the post in stupid question threads if you dont want to.
But if we all stopped answering, the forum would be useless. 

To op, seems a no brainer, been round a while, probably make good beer. It's this a conspiracy question?

pickaxe


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (5/11/13)

I post on here a lot because I am obsessed.
I brew a lot because I am obsessed.
Practice makes perfect. I am a while off that but every post and every brew gets me closer, and I think a combination of my obsessive brewing and obsessive question asking here has really helped my brewing this year.

Case in point: This beer took out #1 Wheat at nats: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/51830-infection-photo-thread/?p=1082635

Most of my posts on here are questions and sometimes noobish ones...because if I knew, why would I ask? Give the noobs a chance, I say...their probably a season or two of champion brewer...


----------



## fcmcg (5/11/13)

An if it were based on post counts , DU..you'd have a shite tone of medals lol


----------



## bradsbrew (5/11/13)

Plenty of brewers that don't enter comps either.


----------



## bum (5/11/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Plenty of brewers that don't enter comps either.


Because we don't have time to actually brew. What with all the posting to be done and all.


----------



## Adr_0 (5/11/13)

To answer the original post... 

I guess there are other resources than AHB: books, other brewers, brewing, other forms. 

Some just don't like to spend a lot of time in front of the computer and only come on here for club stuff, comps, bulk buys... 

And to cover the high posters, well... It's a forum, innit sorta thing yeh?


----------



## Cocko (5/11/13)

Is _THIS_ the thread about caterpillars?




To be on topic OP, not every home brewer graces this forum, although it is easy to get caught up in... I would tip about 30% of brewers frequent here, the rest have a other resources to learn from... So to compare any HB comp to ANYTHING that happens here, be it post count, lack of or, heaven forbid, 'likes' - is, in my eyes, a little ignorant to the real world... not saying you are, just sayin.


----------



## Camo6 (6/11/13)

Wow. What happened there. One minute we're talkin bout honey bees...


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/11/13)

Thread has gone seriously off topic, please try to stay to the original subject.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (6/11/13)

I think the OT has been resolved with all the comments related to the fact that there is zero correlation between post counts and trophies, eh?


----------



## bum (6/11/13)

AndrewQLD said:


> Thread has gone seriously off topic, please try to stay to the original subject.


It's also pretty blatantly in the wrong forum, mod.


----------



## punkin (6/11/13)

It's a question about competitions in the competition forum.


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/11/13)

bum said:


> It's also pretty blatantly in the wrong forum, mod.





punkin said:


> It's a question about competitions in the competition forum.


Bum.


----------



## QldKev (6/11/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Plenty of brewers that don't enter comps either.



Agreed. I have quite a few posts, and have been a member on here for quite awhile. I have never entered a comp.

Winning/getting a decent place at a comp is not necessarily make you a great brewer. I remember reading a few years back on here about a brewer who got a second place. They mentioned they had heaps of issues with their beer, and they jagged a good tasting one a couple of months before a comp. So they kept it, entered and won. But they said all their beers leading up to that one, and even after were pretty ordinary. I can't find the thread. On a few other occasions I've sen posts with the same type of comment, "this one came out really good, I'll keep it for a comp". Nothing wrong with keeping your best for a comp, you enter to try and win it after all. To me a good brewer makes consistently great beer, some may have minimal posts, some may have lots.


----------



## bum (6/11/13)

punkin said:


> It's a question about competitions in the competition forum.


Unless you're suggesting that postcount has a direct, tangible affect on competition outcomes (i.e. not the beer and the perception of that beer by a collection of judges) then you question is not directly about competitions at all.

Hey, I make beer with water. Better put all my brewing questions in the water thread. Herp-derp.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (6/11/13)

Yob said:


> What Id like to know is if Dane is still about assisting or he's taken the $$ and run... He_ 'said' _he was going to help with _issues_...
> 
> true to form it_* is*_ going along on his time frame by the seems of it


 :icon_offtopic: I am sure I saw Dane at the 4/11 in Cuba smoking $20 cigars <_<
Post count means stuff all about anything other than there are those who are more verbose than others.
There are theoretical and there are practical brewers, I fall somewhere in between.
Nev


----------



## Camo6 (6/11/13)

Post count is completely irrelevant to comp wins. I saw a post this morning by 'howtobrew'...from 'John'.... in 'California' and he only has one post! (authentication required)


----------



## Aces High (6/11/13)

This place is often like a school yard and if your not in the gang, comments that you make, no matter how relevant or funny are often overlooked. Even worse there are try hards trying to be in the gang by trying to big note themselves at the expense of possibly wiser, less forum savvy people.

So people who could offer a lot of knowledge or experience tend to sit on the sidelines and just absorb info rather than sticking their neck out and having it chopped off by some upstart who's just got past the "why isn't my airlock bubbling" stage and has dreams of a thousand + post count and all the glory he imagines comes with that.

Once I post this I am going to look and see what my post count is cause I really have no idea

Edit...222 Posts...F.uck Yeah


----------



## bum (11/11/13)

So at least 50% of your posts are you grandstanding to strangers?

Is that the point you were hoping to make?


----------



## breakbeer (11/11/13)

"You are not your post count" - Tyler Durden


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## jlmcgrath (12/11/13)

Guess I should have said I have done well in comps and only posted 3 times, grandstanding to strangers 33% of the time.


----------



## bum (12/11/13)

It all depends how you see the world. It is either still 50% or is now up to 66%.


----------



## Dave70 (13/11/13)

Lets scrap the post count system altogether in favour of a points system. Let your peers be the judge. I'm quite willing to have my meter wound back to zero and be judged on the quality of my contributions to brewing, jocularity or controversy.

At least it will discourage worthless posts for the sake of racking up the count.


----------



## Auzimon3 (13/11/13)

Maybe there would be a correlation between posts READ and comp wins rather than posts MADE.

I say this as a self confessed noob who has read at least a hundred times more posts than I have made.


----------



## bum (13/11/13)

Dave70 said:


> Lets scrap the post count system altogether in favour of a points system. Let your peers be the judge. I'm quite willing to have my meter wound back to zero and be judged on the quality of my contributions to brewing, jocularity or controversy.
> 
> At least it will discourage worthless posts for the sake of racking up the count.


You mean something along the lines of a "like" system? Yah, one of those would be ENDLESSLY helpful.



Auzimon3 said:


> Maybe there would be a correlation between posts READ and comp wins rather than posts MADE.


You may be on to something.

I presume you mean the fewer read the better a brewer you are, yeah? Because prevailing wisdom generally isn't.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (13/11/13)

punkin said:


> Been reading all the State and National brew comp threads lately and i have taken note of all the absolute brewing champs that have just a couple or thirty or a hundred posts here. Many seem to be long term members.
> 
> I often wonder when reading these things, about the reasoning behind all that. Are these the people that read books and read posts where applicable and take that information away and chew on it and apply it and see what happens?
> 
> ...


I stopped asking questions on here a while ago because the only way I thought I would really find out is to just brew. I ask questions on here thse days from time to time about trivial shit, when I want a few different opinions. 
I read a lot of books on brewing, i find books and well known brewers who write them, i think they are on the right track so I tend to follow their guidance. Why listen to random people on here when you can follow world class brewers etc??? 
There are a lot of people on here with a lot of great info on all subjects brewing, but, at the end of the day, if your brewing great beer then who's judging it and who says its great? 
If 2 kegs of your beer doesn't last more than a week, I would say your onto a winner.


----------



## jyo (13/11/13)

I've only once picked up a 1st place with a hefe with a disappointing 36/50 and that was only because the other entries scored below 25.

I kind of felt like this guy-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAADWfJO2qM


----------



## bum (14/11/13)

jyo said:


> I've only once picked up a 1st place with a hefe with a disappointing 36/50 and that was only because the other entries scored below 25.


How many posts did you have at the time?

Pretty sure we've just worked out the cut-off point.

[EDIT: deleted link to .gif that did not work]


----------



## Dave70 (14/11/13)

bum said:


> You mean something along the lines of a "like" system? Yah, one of those would be *ENDLESSLY* helpful.



I'd prefer you to identify your haughty sarcasm with italic font in future. Bold type or capitals are both acceptable though. 
Thats if it's not to much _trouble._


----------



## fletcher (14/11/13)

who cares about post numbers. is there any specific reason they're there anyway? why not just scrap them?


----------



## bum (14/11/13)

How else will the comp judges know who to give the awards to?


----------



## fletcher (14/11/13)

i just can't see any purpose in them really


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (14/11/13)

i just can't see any purpose in them really


You've never compared appendages with others?


----------



## Yob (14/11/13)

The answer is clearly 42

Always been 42

Will always be 42


----------



## Camo6 (14/11/13)

Yob said:


> The answer is clearly 42
> 
> Always been 42
> 
> Will always be 42


Ahhhh. But what is the question?


Oh. It's the title of the thread. Carry on.

Andthanksforallthefishcam.


----------



## Rurik (14/11/13)

Auzimon3 said:


> I say this as a self confessed noob who has read at least a hundred times more posts than I have made.


I think this is a great way to be.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/11/13)

jyo said:


> I kind of felt like this guy-


HOM


----------



## GuyQLD (15/11/13)

Sorry for the inconvenience Cam.


----------



## verysupple (15/11/13)

Well, I've never entered a comp because I could never bear giving away such an awesome bottle of beer to a total stranger  . 

But seriously, comps certainly give you feedback and can help you improve your brews, but they're not the only way of judging the quality of a brewer.

And also the thing about the loudest not being the best. So I'm with the rest of the people who don't make any connection between post count and quality of brewing/advice.


PS. Yeah, it's spelled "advice". "Advise" is a verb meaning to give advice. Get it right people!

Sorry, I had to get that off my chest. This mistake has come up a lot on this forum recently.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (15/11/13)

Well, I've never entered a comp because I could never bear giving away such an awesome bottle of beer to a total stranger  . 

But seriously, comps certainly give you feedback and can help you improve your brews, but they're not the only way of judging the quality of a brewer.

And also the thing about the loudest not being the best. So I'm with the rest of the people who don't make any connection between post count and quality of brewing/advice.


PS. Yeah, it's spelled "advice". "Advise" is a verb meaning to give advice. Get it right people!

Sorry, I had to get that off my chest. This mistake has come up a lot on this forum recently.


Yea that is annoying, I'm off to brew a larger.


----------



## verysupple (16/11/13)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Yea that is annoying, I'm off to brew a larger.


Yeah, if I had the equipment I'd brew larger batches too  .


----------

